# Motofen



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I have had IBS-D for over 10 years now. After numerous medications and natural treatments and probiotics with no help what so ever, I turned to my doctors for prescription medications. I have recently starting taking Motofen. It works GREAT! I am beginning to be able to live a normal life again. I was on Lomotil and Imodium for years and it worked great but started to decrease in efficiency and sent me spiraling into a deep depression and never wanting to leave the house. Since the Motofen, I am much more confident and can actually go shopping without freaking out! My gastro doctor has me taking both the Lomotil and the Motofen, hoping to ween myself off the Lomotil and just take Motofen. But right now, life is pretty good! I have not felt this good in months.It was on the market a long time ago and has recently been released again. If you suffer from horrible diarrhea, maybe you can try it. It might be hard to find at first from the pharmacy's but be patient because it is good stuff! Ask your doctor about it.Here is a link for more information:http://www.valeant.com/fileRepository/products/PI/Motofen.pdf


----------

